# Conexion de potencia Ross Mega Amp-800 en modo bridge



## dt0029 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ante todo gracias por responder. Necesito ayuda sobre la conexion en modo bridge de la potencia ROSS MEGA AMP/800. 

DUDA A: Las conexiones indicadas a la izquierda corresponden a los conectores de arriba (en la foto de la derecha)? digo ahí conectaria los terminales del parlante?
DUDA B: El switch dice MONO-STEREO. No dice BRIDGE. He de suponer que el modo bridge debe ser el indicado como "MONO"?
En las especificaciones de la potencia dice que puede trabajar en puente. Si es necesario las adjunto. Desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo.

Nadie que pueda tenderme una mano? Lo que necesito es su interpretacion de este tipo de conexion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2012)

Ese dibujo casi no se ve , poné algo mas grande


----------



## sabela (Mar 13, 2012)

por lo que se ve este apli. no soprota configuracion bridge o puente, lo siento


Si es que mis ojos no me engañan.........


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2012)

creo que en el esquematico que aparece en la parte izquierda inferior hay algun punto donde indica la configuracion bridge, seria bueno que hicieses lo que indica DOSMETROS para poderte guiar mas facilmente.


----------



## dt0029 (Mar 13, 2012)

Espero se vean bien. lo que necesito saber es donde conecto el/los parlantes.



traduccion:

"Su amplificador Mega-800 puede ser utilizado como de alta potencia de un solo canal (mono) amplificador. PUENTE o estéreo está determinada por un interruptor situado en el panel posterior. Para un funcionamiento normal, este switch se debe establecer en STEREO. Para cambiar de modo, apague el switch de alimentación, espere 30 segundos, a continuación, establezca el interruptor de modo de BRIDGE posición de uso de alto poder de mono. En este modo, sólo la señal de entrada aplicada al canal A es amplificada y único canal Un control de ganancia está activo. (Entrada del canal B y control de ganancia se silencian automáticamente durante la operación PUENTE). Asegúrese de utilizar adecuadamente los altavoces, por lo menos 800 Puntuación de vatios, 8 ohmm mínimo).
durante el modo BRIDGE, la carga de salida debe ser conectado a través de sólo los dos de color rojo de 5 vías de enlace que aparece en el panel trasero. no utilice el 1/4 "jacks de salida o de cualquier conexión de salida de otros cuando en modo puente. No conecte a tierra cualquiera de los terminales de salida de color rojo, ambos son" calientes "en modo puente"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Ninguna de las imágenes que subiste es en colores , como para ver las fichas rojas  , pero el parlante iría a las dos fichas rojas y nada mas 

Subi una foto real del trasero del amplificador 

Saludos !


----------



## dt0029 (Mar 14, 2012)

no tengo camara para sacar la foto ahora, pero las fichas rojas son las señaladas como "A" en la primera imagen que subi. Gracias a todos por haber respondido y he aclarado mi duda!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok , no te hagas el pillo  de conectar los dos parlantes en paralelo estando en puente , ya que la mínima impedancia que soporta son 8 ohms 

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2012)

solo puedes conectar 1 solo parlante de por lo menos 800W RMS y con una impedancia de 8Ω si le colocas menos de eso puedes quemar el amplificador


----------



## dt0029 (Mar 14, 2012)

te aseguro que me soluciona el problema de tener que llevar dos cajas para eventos muy pequeños, de esta forma con un solo sub me arreglo!!! 8 ohm es el minimo en bridge que acepta esta potencia, la otra seria subirla a 16 ohm con dos sub en serie, pero para eso la sigo conectando con un sub a cada lado........


----------

